# Farmington today found them.



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

After seven trips it came together sort of. I wish I could of been 50 yards closer and the light would have been from the another direction. Dam this photography is harder then hunting :twisted:


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

Still very impressive, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Go up the canyon just to the left of the V in Centerville. In the afternoon they seem to congregate there. The thermals or just prey I'm not sure, but you can see anywhere from 5 to 20 or more any given day. They love the high perches and the big pines.

Takes a little leg work.

Nice pics!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was going to to FB yesterday too, but ran short on time and heard about the ones in Centerville. We saw 11; 10 baldies and one golden. They are then in the afternoon at Paige's Lane and 11th West. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:O||: 
Nice pics!

I sure do admire the ability of you folks who post pics in this forum. There is some real talent around here.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone I'll check out the other locations.


----------

